
Scientists Find Gut Bacteria in the Human Brain - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/66/clockwork/are-there-bacteria-in-your-brain
======
apo
_I’ve studied schizophrenia for virtually my whole professional career. I do
that by looking at synaptic differences and pathology that might be present in
schizophrenic post-mortem brains. Over the years I would see these unknown
objects, and disregard them. Then I had an undergraduate student who was part
of an honors program here at the University of Alabama, Courtney Walker. She
was studying the substantia nigra, which is a region of the brain that
contains dopamine neurons. She kept seeing these objects—we called them “those
things”—and kept poking at the problem. It started to become a lab obsession._

Many aspiring scientists view their lack of experience as a problem to be
solved.

But as this case shows, inexperience can be an asset. Not being entirely
convinced of what's impossible is a critical component of making discoveries.
The longer you're in a field, the harder it is to maintain skepticism about
the impossible.

~~~
kirykl
Feynman summed this up as "Disregard"
[https://stepsandleaps.wordpress.com/2017/10/17/feynmans-
brea...](https://stepsandleaps.wordpress.com/2017/10/17/feynmans-breakthrough-
disregard-others/)

------
merricksb
Different article in different publication about the same topic, discussed
here 22 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18431850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18431850)

------
8bitsrule
Found article at this URL. [http://nautil.us/issue/66/clockworknbsp/are-there-
bacteria-i...](http://nautil.us/issue/66/clockworknbsp/are-there-bacteria-in-
your-brain)

Her mention of the lack of a mechanism for how microbiome influences the brain
is, I think, sufficient reason to keep this germinal fact in mind.

------
londons_explore
My bet is on this being contamination still...

